# audi 1.8 non turbo, possibilities to tune?



## hansol123 (Nov 13, 2009)

hi, im looking at a 1998 1.8l audi a6 this is the version without the turbo, think its called AJP, is there any fysical differences betwhen this engine and the 1.8T? 

waht's needed to put a 1.8t turbo on this engine? manifold,turbo and cooling/pipes? and maybe a new ecu?


----------



## Redneck Truck (Jun 10, 2009)

My guess would be the easiest solution would be to buy the whole engine and wiring harness from someone (like myself) who's getting rid of the 1.8T in favor of something else. Or you could get rid of the 1.8L in favor of something else (2.7T, 4.2, 4.2T, 1.9TDI, 2.5TDI, 3.0TDI).


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow I never knew they made a 1.8 non-turbo C5. I had to check on Etka to be sure! I'm amazed it even moves :what:

I would swap in an AEB from a B5 Passat or C5 - plug and play and much easier, since there's an awful lot you would have to swap otherwise. There are a few internal differences between the turbo and non-turbo, mainly compression ratio due to different pistons. The electronics are obviously different - you'd need to swap an AEB ecu and get the immobiliser recoded to suit.


----------

